# Does anybody know of an online resource for "horse care requirements"



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm thinking you may have to go state by state under their agriculture laws. State horse councils may have it as well. Here are the Kansas ones to save some time. I remember checking them when we had to bury a horse. Kansas Animal Health Department 
Its pretty much up to the state to regulate animal cruelty. Unfortunately, horses are considered livestock in most states so they don't fall under many of the anti-cruelty protections. 
You might also try contacting the Humane Society of America. They may have that information already available all in one place. 
The Humane Society of the United States : The Humane Society of the United States
Here is another link for KS http://www.kansas.gov/kahd/laws/afip.shtml


----------

